# how much yeast?



## Jazzman (17/2/15)

I'm doing a strong half batch of extract, to get an IPA kind of strength.
1xCoopers APA, 500 gm LDME, 300 gms LME, and 300 gms dextrose in 12 Litres.
I'm using the Coopers yeast with the tin.
Should I use half of the packet?
Thanks.


----------



## manticle (17/2/15)

Full pack at least. Better yet get some us05 or bry97. There's only 7g in a tin pack. What's the actual gravity of your intended brew?


----------



## Jazzman (17/2/15)

Don't know yet. Just about to mix it up.
Reason l ask, I made a similar batch last Friday, and used half. It had started to work on Sat Morn when I left for the weekend. Didn't seem as vigorous as normal and I've a lot more fermentables in there. I transfered it now to another container to dry hop. It tasted good out of the spout, but is having another slow ferment.
Sorry for being so ignorant.
So, better too much yeast than not enough?
And yes, I'll remember to take an hydrometer reading this time!
Thanks, Manticle!


----------



## manticle (17/2/15)

Not enough leads to problems.
While there are some issues associated with pitching too much, it is rare that you will pitch enough to encounter these unless you use an entire yeast cake for your next brew and even then, you may not.


----------



## Jazzman (17/2/15)

Groovey! 
Thanks mate!
I'll chuck it all in.
I like knowing that it all gets done in about 4 days. My shed is a steady 25deg.


----------



## manticle (17/2/15)

Try and make your shed a steady 18-20 degrees.


----------



## Alex.Tas (17/2/15)

Or move your shed under your house!

Freeze a few 1.25l Coke bottles, and strap them to the outside of your fermenter. Should do in a pinch. First couple of days are most critical for temp control. Less critical later on


----------



## Jazzman (17/2/15)

My shed IS under my house !!!
So I have an OG (I think) of 80. This is 1.080 yes??
I pitched all the yeast. I thought Coopers yeast was happy at 25deg?


----------



## manticle (17/2/15)

Most yeasts will be happy but you may not be happy with the resulting beer.
Have a read up about the results of fermenting warm and recommended temp ranges for different yeasts. Most ale yeasts give better flavour results between 17-22, with lower end of the range providing cleaner results.


----------



## Jazzman (17/2/15)

ok, thanks mate.
Not sure what 'cleaner' means.
Anyway, not to worry. The one with the Citra hops tastes great, and the one I have in now is a test of Galaxy.
See how we go !!!


----------



## manticle (17/2/15)

Also remember that if you are happy with your beer, then that is what counts the most.

Cleaner means less off flavours and headache inducing compounds. Hops may mask some of these but high temps increase their production.


----------



## Jazzman (17/2/15)

ah, headaches! yes, I've noticed these and wondered why!!
Ok, well, I'm now on the road.
Thanks again, Manticle!


----------



## Moad (17/2/15)

Jazzman if you can keep it at 18-20 you will avoid fusel alcohols which cause the headaches. Temp control and sanitation are the first things to nail in your brewing career!

1.080 is high for one pack of us05. Without looking up the specs I'd assume you... Never mind you said half batch. A full pack of us05 should be ok I think.


----------



## Jazzman (18/2/15)

Shit, it's going to be strong, isn't it?
That's the problem with making stuff up when half shot on homebrew!!


----------



## Jazzman (22/2/15)

So I had a lot of my beer on Friday night and had a killer headache on Sat. 
I'm definitely going to cool the fermenter next time. 
The beer tastes great and the experiments have proven useful (the galaxy hopped beer in the fermenter tastes awesome!)
I've got a concrete hole cast into my very deep concrete floor, which is kind of a "safe" which I had a thermometer in for a day. Reads 23deg. So I'll put the fermenter in there with some wet towels on it and a 2L frozen bottle on top. Should get it down in temp.
I wish I'd got on this forum before I started and found all this shit out then. 
Oh well.


----------



## Spiesy (22/2/15)

Jazzman said:


> So I had a lot of my beer on Friday night and had a killer headache on Sat.
> I'm definitely going to cool the fermenter next time.
> The beer tastes great and the experiments have proven useful (the galaxy hopped beer in the fermenter tastes awesome!)
> I've got a concrete hole cast into my very deep concrete floor, which is kind of a "safe" which I had a thermometer in for a day. Reads 23deg. So I'll put the fermenter in there with some wet towels on it and a 2L frozen bottle on top. Should get it down in temp.
> ...


Any chance you can get your hands on an old fridge for a fermentation vessel?

Doesn't have to be anything flash. A whole fridge (no freezer) that fits your fermenter can usually be found on eBay (or the like) for $50-100. Probably the best investment you can make in your brewing. 

I do not know of one person who has regretted equipping themselves with controlled fermentation.


----------



## Jazzman (22/2/15)

Yeah Spiesy, I'll start looking. You know I saw an old kelvinator or whatever out on the street with a free sign on it. One of those big old HEAVY bastards. Can't bloody remember where!!!


----------

